# Apple Store shows a G5 ad



## pishnaris (Jun 19, 2003)

Go to the Apple Store and select the PowerMacs...the top of the page shows some amazing stuff under the heading, "Choose your PowreMac G4".  It goes on to say,
"The world's fastest personal computer.
1.6Ghz, 1.8Ghz, or Dual 2Ghz PowerPC G5 Processors."

It goes on from there, but it's gotta be a hack.  It is on the Apple site, but it may not be for long.

Check it out.


----------



## gerbick (Jun 19, 2003)

says they're updating at the moment...


----------



## pishnaris (Jun 19, 2003)

Well, no Apple Store now...must have been a hack.  Check MacRumors.com to see a post of the URL...I don't want my credibility to evaporate here....there's all sorts of posts about the site at MacRumors.


----------



## pishnaris (Jun 19, 2003)

Well, no Apple Store now...must have been a hack.  Check MacRumors.com to see a post of the URL...


----------



## Izzy (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm looking at the Apple Store right now...it's still up.  I doubt anyone would be able to hack into Apple.

Here's a screenshot:


----------



## Greystroke (Jun 19, 2003)

just took a look myself and there is no G5 specs must have been taken down


[edit] and now it says updating...


----------



## buggerit (Jun 19, 2003)

Frikkin' GOLD!! Izzy - I assume you didn't doctor that screenshot.  That pretty much confirms what's going on I thinks... Boxes at applecentres (confirmed), all this talk - we all win! zonino!


----------



## pwharff (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggerit _
> *Frikkin' GOLD!! Izzy - I assume you didn't doctor that screenshot.  That pretty much confirms what's going on I thinks... Boxes at applecentres (confirmed), all this talk - we all win! zonino! *



We win, we win, we win, we win, we win!!!


----------



## buggerit (Jun 19, 2003)

I just took a screenshot of the Apple store (AUS).  It's not doctored, I swear...


----------



## Ricky (Jun 19, 2003)

I think my friend puts it best:

"Yonis Yuumei (12:44:38 AM): They might have been hacked...
Quantology (12:45:05 AM): doubt it
Quantology (12:45:09 AM): they're apple
Quantology (12:45:32 AM): and far more people would die over that (entire IT staff) than if one person f***ed up an upload"

I'm fairly certain those are the specs.  w00t!!!


----------



## buggerit (Jun 19, 2003)

if i were to hack into an apple store, i highly doubt the only thing i'd do is post bogus specs... not saying it's true (hell, who knows), but the likelyhood is, in order:

1. Doctored screenshot
2. Actual specs, someone at apple screwed up, and very, very quickly tried to put it right (= store down)
3. someone at apple having fun
4. hackers

just a guess, but i'm blindly trusting izzy and i think we'll all be very, very happy on monday, and finally can stick it to the windows crowd when it comes to raw speed. ha!


----------



## binaryDigit (Jun 20, 2003)

OK, lets see.  It says "Choose your PowerMac G4" but then all the processor choices are "G5", BUT you can only order G4's from the configs below.  So we're to assume that someone from Apple just accidentally changed that one line that states the G5 speeds and updated the website?  Someones doing some chain yankin here.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 20, 2003)

My guess is that when they updated the store (there are now Xserves on the main menu) they accidentally uploaded a gif that showed the specs for the new PowerMacs.  It's fairly likely, only one image with the same filename...


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 20, 2003)

It seems to be to good to be true! It feels like fools gold. It just feels strange because Apple is use to dual processors in the two high end pro towers. The brief spec only had duals in the highest tower. My gut just says hack. I'm just suspicious like that. 

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 20, 2003)

...What the crap?!  The Xserves are gone!

Something is very screwy...


----------



## Randman (Jun 20, 2003)

Take a look at buggerit's photo again. "Frickin" and "it's about goddammed" time are use in the specs... I don't think so. Someone very clever hacked the site.


----------



## Jason (Jun 20, 2003)

i think he photohacked that one 

as far as im concerned, i'll believe it when i see it


----------



## Ricky (Jun 20, 2003)

Um, no.  He photoshopped it.


----------



## ColonelPanic (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggerit _
> *I just took a screenshot of the Apple store (AUS).  It's not doctored, I swear... *



lol, good one.


----------



## Randman (Jun 20, 2003)

It was a good use of fonts by the bugger though. Took me a few seconds to see it, though I agree with the sentiment.


----------



## pwharff (Jun 20, 2003)

I think they were hacked, this would explain why apple.com strangely went down yesterday.  Why? Because the hackers were planting a seed.  I'm not sure if store.apple.com and apple.com are connected in any way.


----------



## Randman (Jun 20, 2003)

> I think they were hacked


 I dunno. Maybe Apple Oz does use terms such as frickin' and goddamnned in its adverts... NOT!!


----------



## buggerit (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## Izzy (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggerit _
> *Frikkin' GOLD!! Izzy - I assume you didn't doctor that screenshot.  That pretty much confirms what's going on I thinks... Boxes at applecentres (confirmed), all this talk - we all win! zonino! *



LOL...I like the aussie specs better than the real ones.

I have neither the skills nor the time to doctor a screenshot.  It's legit, you have my word on that.

I also posted a screenshot over at macfora.com earlier in the evening.


----------



## Randman (Jun 20, 2003)

We had bugger's word as well.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 20, 2003)

So be it...I guess there's no way for me to prove that it's real.

You can believe it or not...unfortunately I haven't been posting here much lately and I think probably the only person who could vouch for me as a character witness  here would be Ed.

LOL...funny how I have to come back and respond.  I guess I'm not used to being called a liar.


----------



## uoba (Jun 20, 2003)

izzy's vindication... Think Secret have run an article about it!... http://www.thinksecret.com/news/powermacg5.html


----------



## Stridder44 (Jun 20, 2003)

This seems interesting. Although part of me doesn't care right now and can wait till next monday, the other half of me feels that those were true specs. I wonder how Jobs felt about this...heh, prolly did it himself


----------



## uoba (Jun 20, 2003)

Lets just say, whoever had the job of putting the info up there, will not have the privilege to do so on Monday


----------



## Randman (Jun 20, 2003)

Izzy, wasn't calling anyone anything. Just think it's fair to have some skepticism, especially after one photoshopped advert was posted and there's more rumors flying about that you could swat with a big stick. Personally, I'm taking all of these rumors with a grain of salt, especially a few days before we know. Apologies if it seemed an insinuation that you weren't telling the truth. But look at the board alone and see how many threads are going on rumors of everything from 10.3 to Germans opening boxes, etc, and you can see how one might be a little suspicious.


----------



## Cat (Jun 20, 2003)

I think it is very, VERY strange ... maybe fake maybe not, but let me tell you why:

- No mention at all of any kind of 64 bitness

- No word of caches

- nothing about how many HD & optical fit in and what type

Other specs are listed in a different order than now and grouped differently.

I don't know ... we'll see on monday...


----------



## ksv (Jun 20, 2003)

G5? Err, G5 is Motorola's trademark, and the fastest ones run at the amazing speed of 1 GHz


----------



## Izzy (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> *Izzy, wasn't calling anyone anything. Just think it's fair to have some skepticism, especially after one photoshopped advert was posted and there's more rumors flying about that you could swat with a big stick. Personally, I'm taking all of these rumors with a grain of salt, especially a few days before we know. Apologies if it seemed an insinuation that you weren't telling the truth. But look at the board alone and see how many threads are going on rumors of everything from 10.3 to Germans opening boxes, etc, and you can see how one might be a little suspicious. *



No offense taken...I can understand the skepticism somewhat and would probably be leaning on the side of caution as well.  I just can't wait until we finally find out what Steve has up his sleeve.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Jun 20, 2003)

i guess after last nights incident, noone doubts that G5s will be available after WWDC  

the news (and photos)are all over the web 
maCNN 
MacRumors
Think Secret  etc...

unless someone hacked the apple site (hhahaha) ... these are all real . and they look pretty amazing. 

4 more dayss.... i cant wait.. its eXXXciting


----------



## Randman (Jun 20, 2003)

Part of me hopes it's true because some of the rumors sound really killer (especially the ones on "Germans opened the boxes'', but a small part of me hopes it's not true because my budget doesn't allow for one right now. Dang.


----------



## uoba (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, the 'incorrectly posted' info on Apple's site seems to dispell those German boxes (unless they opened the Dell boxes instead!!!!)


----------



## Tigger (Jun 20, 2003)

Anyone noticed that the G5 spec list and the G4 spec list use different fontcolors and are different in some other areas?
I think they were being hacked, but we will see on Monday (Or maybe later, cause Stevie is pissed and keeps his G5 for at least another week to himself  )


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 20, 2003)

...I certaintly would like Apple NOT to raise their PowerMacs/Books lines prices!

Cause if they can deliver all those "rumored" specifications at the same prices, if not lower, then their sales will sky-rocket! 

Also, something that what we don't yet is what kind of graphics cards will be used: Will we see Radeon >=9x00 and/or nVidia >=FX levels or something even better at least in Custom Built configs? 

Damn the coming Monday seems like a year away! 

Even, if it will turn out that there will not be THAT dramatic hardware releases/announcements from Steve's Keynote, I cannot wait for this WWDC because I have this email telling me:
"On June 23, WWDC 2003 attendees will be the first to explore the
powerful new capabilities of the next major release of Mac OS X,
codenamed "Panther." This year's conference is shaping up to be the
biggest in Apple's history.

If you want to create products that fully exploit the next
generation of innovative technologies from Apple, deliver the most
compelling media experiences for your users, or leverage the open
source and open standards approach of Apple's server solutions
within your enterprise, then you definitely want to be at WWDC 2003."


----------



## pishnaris (Jun 20, 2003)

For the record; the screenshot that Izzy put up is real.  I saw the website and it was really there.  There was no manipulation on the screen shot.  I do believe someone hacked the Apple site.  I hope the description of the new machine isn't real, because they're talking PPC rather than 970.  3 USB2 ports?  Nah.  Plus the title of the section of the webpage said "Choose your PowerMac G4"....not consistent.  

And lastly, Apple pulled it.  

A ballsy hack.  Nothing more.


----------



## crash (Jun 20, 2003)

... but isn't it entirely possible that apple did this on purpose? 

what reason would they have to leak the specs on purpose, you ask? well, i think the fact that there are already 38 posts in this thread speaks for itself.

the perfect marketing device: leaked information.


----------



## pishnaris (Jun 20, 2003)

It sure could be intentionally leaked as a teaser, but I doubt it.  Why 3 USB2 ports?  PPC chip?  Here's a post about from the Yahoo news this morning;

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...20/tc_mc/applereportedlypostsg5specsonwebsite


----------



## lurk (Jun 20, 2003)

As an amateur student of human thought I am curious.  Why is the presence of 3 USB2 ports unreasonable? Also what do you mean by "PPC chip?" both Moto's and IBM's offerings in this area are PPC chips.  The only way it would not be some sort of a powerPC chip would be if they were releasing Marklar on Athlons


----------



## lurk (Jun 20, 2003)

Also just to address the question of the title saying G4 and the description G5 those are in separate images on the page.  For them to be different is actually more evidence of an accidental change.  If the were in sync then there would have had to be 2 coordinated "accidents" which is really improbable.

Now that does not address the veracity of the source of the accident.  It might well be that the design department was given the task of creating the web page for the new G5 which will be released someday.  They did not have access to the real specs so they made something up and that is what we saw.  However, on that last bit of conjecture my friend Occam (who is presently armed with a very sharp knife) is telling me the info was real.

-Eric


----------



## Ricky (Jun 20, 2003)

Correct, lurk.  All you web designers could see how easily this mistake could have been made.  

Although they might have been intentionally leaked as a teaser...    Apple knew someone would notice...  Hehe...


----------



## tk4two1 (Jun 20, 2003)

it seems that the rumor sites that Apple had asked to take down the information have received a $300 credit to the Apple store.  Hack? I think not.  You can tell by this that Apple still wants to keep things under wraps.  Why else would they start handing out free stuff to have the info removed from the rumor sites?


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tk4two1 _
> *it seems that the rumor sites that Apple had asked to take down the information have received a $300 credit to the Apple store.  Hack? I think not.  You can tell by this that Apple still wants to keep things under wraps.  Why else would they start handing out free stuff to have the info removed from the rumor sites? *



Well, I don't think this is the case, but Apple may have wanted to stem the spread of disinformation as well.  Certainly if the specs released Monday aren't as good as the specs posted, this could potentially cause people/investors to be disappointed, and lessen the impact of the real announcement.

Rip


----------



## j79 (Jun 20, 2003)

Regarding the three USB ports: could it be possible that apple is adopting the trade groups re-naming structure (all USB is USB 2.0 - just different speeds like "USB 2.0 Low Speed / Hi Speed / Full Speed)??


----------



## Izzy (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tk4two1 _
> *it seems that the rumor sites that Apple had asked to take down the information have received a $300 credit to the Apple store.  Hack? I think not.  You can tell by this that Apple still wants to keep things under wraps.  Why else would they start handing out free stuff to have the info removed from the rumor sites? *



I gotta make myself a rumors website...


----------



## isgoed (Jun 24, 2003)

HAHAHAHA

Noticed anything strange about the new G5 Apple Store Site??

The G4 Specifications are still on.

For the legacy, here's the proof. I have both sites saved as PDF.

Apple Shop Pre And Post WWDC


----------

